# Addicted already



## rad_brad (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey there.

My name is Brad from the UK
Originally bought the girlfriend our first snowboard lessons for valentines day this year (a great gift!).
Since then have both got hooked and now have a couple of outfits each as have already booked our first holiday to Bulgaria for january.
Saturday i purchased my first board, Artec Titan, and the girlfriend is possibly getting hers very soon too.

Already have a question about board bags so will post that up in a second so any help would be appreciated


----------



## Okierider66 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Welcome*

Nice to meet new beginners. I have just one season under my board as well. I am drooling over the though of going to New Zealand but that is at least a year away for me.


----------

